# Why no British development of Vickers 6 Ton tank?



## vinnye (Dec 26, 2014)

Other countries including The Soviet Union thought this tank had merit - why did the British not develop it?

From Wiki ;
Production in Stalingrad[edit]

The prototype of STZ-25 (T-25) wheeled-tracked light tank during tests at the Kubinka Tank Proving Ground. September 1939.
The Stalingrad Tractor Factory (STZ) was considered as one of the factories for production of the T-26 from 1932, but production in Stalingrad did not start until August 1933. This process went very slowly, with great difficulties because of delays with deliveries of machining equipment and press tools for the newly built factory. In 1936–1939 the Design Office of the STZ developed several experimental tanks (6 TK, 4 TG, STZ-25, STZ-35) based on the T-26 tank and the STZ-5 transport tractor. For instance, the STZ-25 (T-25) had the turret, rear part of the hull, engine and some transmission details from the T-26 mod. 1938, but the STZ-25 wheeled-tracked tank weighed 11.7 tonnes (12.9 short tons) and had 16–24 mm sloped armour. Factory managers tried to promote tanks of their own design rather than producing T-26s. As a result, the STZ failed to organise the series production of the T-26, but this experience helped to bring the T-34 into production in Stalingrad in 1941. The T-26s produced by STZ had no visual differences from other T-26s, but Stalingrad tanks were less reliable and more expensive.

Seems like a tank with sloping armour and possibly a 45mm gun was worth having?
The T26 had already shown it was superior to the Panzer 1 and 2 when it met them in Spain.


----------



## davebender (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm under the impression Bren Carrier was developed from Vickers tankette.


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 27, 2014)

The Bren Carrier was the offspring of Carden Loyd tankette, also produced by Vickers.

The Vickers 6 ton might've been looked as too slow for cruiser tank role, and too thinly armored for infantry tank role?


----------



## Shortround6 (Dec 27, 2014)

davebender said:


> I'm under the impression Bren Carrier was developed from Vickers tankette.



Different tanks;















1st is the the (a?) Vickers Tankette, next two are the Vickers 6 ton tank with different turret set ups.


----------



## vinnye (Dec 27, 2014)

The Soviets made a lot od improvements with their T26 including sloped armour and a 45mm main gun - the weight went up to around 10 tons?
The T 25 went up to nearly 12 Tons ;
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/07/STZ-25_tank.jpg


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 27, 2014)

The T-25 was merely a prototype. 
The '6 ton' featured slope on some parts of the armor, the T-26 just took that over. Neither 6 ton nor the T-26 offered a viable protection vs. 20mm, let alone vs. 37mm guns, though the 45mm cannon was a very useful weapon prior 1942, with good penetration and, for the caliber, useful HE shell.


----------

